# SMC usb wireless card

## anatolli

Having a small problem trying to install my SMC 2662W V.2 wireless adaptor.  I am using Gentoo 1.4rc1 and a vanilla 2.4.19 kernel.  I have tried the drivers that smc provides via their website, and all I usually end up getting is depmod giving me Unresolved symbols.  Is there a kernel module I should be trying (as far as I know, it is a prism2 chipset... didn't see that anywhere in the kernel config though), or are there reference drivers from some other company that may work?  Please help.

anatolli

edit:  after much google'ing, I have discovered that the chipset is actually a Atmel chipset.  Has anybody else gotten one of these usb wifi adaptors to work?

----------

## anatolli

Bump?

I've been messing around with the atmel wlan driver, both the latest tarball, as well as the lastest cvs source, but to no avail.  I usually end up getting make errors.  Please help.

anatolli

----------

## femtotech

Have you figured this out, or does anyone else know how to do this?  I am trying to use the same SMC USB adapter with Gentoo 1.4rc1 and kernel 2.4.19-xfs-r2.

Please help!!!

----------

## xr31Daisy

I've been messing around with the SMC 2632V2. I think it's basically the same as the 2662, but as a pcmcia card, not a USB device.

I've installed my laptop twice.

I never had any luck with the atmel drivers, so I tried the SMC drivers.

First time with GCC3.2 and glibc 2.2.5 : the official SMC driver worked fine, but without the wireless extensions.

Second time, with gcc3.2 and glibc 2.3 : the driver bluntly refused to compile. arguing he wanted a version 2 compiler, and detected version 3.

I'm currently running a Netgear MA401 card ( prism2 ! ), that says all  :Sad: 

OOT, I've also got an unsupported Dell TrueMobile 1180 card in my laptop ( internal PCI wireless card ), and so far I haven't been successful in getting any information about this card, either from SMC or from Dell.

----------

## femtotech

I tried the GPL drivers and they compile and install but gentoo doesn't detect any drivers for the adapter when I plug it in.

I downloaded the SMC drivers but they were just 2.4.17/18 binaries -- maybe the source was at another part of their site.  If I find it I'll try it.

Thanks.

----------

## Strips

Well regarding the Atmel driver. They are tricky... I tried getting them to work on my 3com 3CRSHPW196 wireless countless times but gave up. I was running Gentoo 1.4rc1 then. Some days ago I tried RedHat8 for the fun of it and tried one more time with the atmel drivers. I got them working!

Here are some links to some howtos that basicly covers what i've tried:

http://www.chip.org/~alb/SMC2632Wv2.html

http://mckinney.co.nz/wireless/gpl-driver.html

the latest Atmel driver can be found here:

http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/news.html

What I found out was that the module names compiled did'nt match with the howtos in those links. They are called pcmf502rd.o, pcmf502re.o, pcmf504.o, pcmf502.o, pcmf502r.o, pcmf502r3.o.

So I had to add the module in /etc/pcmcia/config

```

card "3CRSHPW_96 Wireless LAN PC Card"

   manfid 0x0101, 0x0696

   bind "pcmf502r"

```

----------

## Strips

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> the official SMC driver worked fine, but without the wireless extensions.

 

If you read this howto:

http://www.chip.org/~alb/SMC2632Wv2.html

It explains how to add wireless extensions to the Atmel driver.

----------

## femtotech

Thanks for the replies, I got my adapter working   :Smile: 

The Belkin FSD6050 is basically the same as the SMC 2662W v.2, so I just followed the instructions here:

http://www.jmbnet.iinet.net.au/wireless/belkin-howto.htm

The only thing I did differently was I used the Dec. 12 CVS snapshot of the Atmel drivers instead of getting the latest version.

mmmm, I love Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Sarlok

Just put this post here to note that the address for the afore-mentioned howto has moved (I was looking for this sort of thing, found this post and was annoyed to find out the link has since become dead.  :Wink: )

Howto is available here:

http://www.rjmb.net/wireless/belkin-howto.htm

----------

## wmckean

I got this wireless USB adapter to work on my file server down stairs.  The atmel drivers posted on the website won't work without a patch to the source files specific to the 2662.  If you would like me to send you the modified source, drop me an email at wesmckean at hotmail dot com, and I'd be happy to send them along to you.

Wes

----------

## adam23x

i've used this code supplied at this link successfully on most linux 2.4 kernels.  currently struggling with 2.6, but it seems promising.  

```
http://www.pobox.sk/~mico/smc2662w/smc2662w_ar.html
```

hope this helps someone.   :Cool: 

----------

